# First attempt at soap making.  Not very pretty, but hopefully it was successful



## neeners (Aug 24, 2013)

the waiting part is the hardest!!!!!

I know this isn't pretty. I couldn't find an adequate mold for the life of me, so I used a tissue box with the top cut off, but it was no longer square. And there's bubbles in it, but...I didn't burn my skin off or lose an eye, so that's always a plus!

I did this recipe, but used goats milk instead of water. I had large-ish chunks of goats milk and some slush, and the temp of the milk didn't go over 90 degrees! 

1000 grams coconut oil
146 grams lye (sodium hydroxide)
380 grams distilled water 

it also went through gel phase completely, and now it's cooling. waiting is SO HARD!


----------



## MOGal70 (Aug 24, 2013)

Congrats! looks very lovely to me!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Aug 24, 2013)

Good job! I'm impressed that you started with Goats milk and kept it from getting all brown! The waiting part is the hardest for sure. Since you let it gel you will at least be able to try a piece before long.


----------



## Marieke (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks great, I love the color.


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

It's a great first batch. I daresay that it looks exactly like everyone else's first one.


----------



## rics (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks like a good soap. N I agree, waiting is the hardest part  


Sent from my iPad us


----------



## sistrum (Aug 24, 2013)

The good thing is since it fully gelled you can try it out as soon as its cooled down and cut.  Congratulations on your first batch.


----------



## neeners (Aug 24, 2013)

thank you all!!  I was hoping the colour would be creamier, but I guess time will tell.  it's only been about 6 hours, and I can't seem to stop looking at it!  will post pictures once its cut.





sistrum said:


> The good thing is since it fully gelled you can try it out as soon as its cooled down and cut. Congratulations on your first batch.


 
really?  it can be used right away??


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 24, 2013)

You probably could safely but it's best to let it cure for a few weeks. Trying it out won't harm you though. Did you do a zap test?

Just curious, did you HP or CP?


----------



## bodhi (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks like a success!  I love the color too and cant wait to see the cut pics.  Especially ambitious with the goats milk, well done.


----------



## KodaijinYurei (Aug 24, 2013)

Congrats on you first attempt! Love the color, and the bubbles give your soap character!!

Can't wait to see the cut pics.


----------



## sistrum (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes you can use it right away just like HP soap. It won't last as long because it hasen't had time to dry out and it won't be as good as its going to be after a cure but that's the best way to learn how much a good cure benefits your soap formula.  If you don't gel your soaps you need to wait much longer for the saponification to finish before trying it.


----------



## neeners (Aug 24, 2013)

thanks sistrum!

here are the pictures of it out of the mold and cut.  I find it interesting that the top layer of the soap is a pinky colour and the rest is a creamy beige.  I had saran wrap on the top...maybe it was reacting to the wrap?


----------



## roseb (Aug 24, 2013)

Congrats!  It's a lovely color!  Waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## newbie (Aug 25, 2013)

Actually, it looks like it has a pink line on the bottom too. WHo knows? But it's beautiful. I think it looks great esp with the pinkish blush.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks good to me, congrats on your first batch. ( of many I am sure)..


----------



## neeners (Aug 25, 2013)

looked at the soap this morning, and the colour has evened out nicely.  and yes!  I am definitely hooked.....just as I needed another hobby to obsess about.....  lol


----------



## judymoody (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks great!  Soap often goes through color changes as it cures and the surface comes in contact with the air.

My first soap did not look half as good.  Congrats!


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks great!  Very creative mold you made.


----------



## dragonblossom (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow! Looks lovely. I can only hope my first soap will look as nice. ^_^


----------



## neeners (Aug 29, 2013)

so i couldn't wait anymore.  i did the zap test (with my tongue....i was very brave....haha), and it wasn't very zappy.  i never had soap in my mouth or put my tongue on a 9V battery....but the soap had a slight tingle and tasted icky.  so...i washed my hands with it, and it didn't burn, so i figured it was kind of ready!

here's the lather.  i only used a small piece b/c i want it to cure for a few more weeks (as opposed to the few days it has had....).  and now...i'm really hooked!  already planning another batch this weekend!!


----------



## renata (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful soap! It looks so pure. And the bubbles are great!


----------



## neeners (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you!!!  i'm quite pleased!!!  formulated my next soap endeavour already.  just need to find a mold...


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well for a first batch, you did great. You got a soap with color, looks good even if you don't think its "pretty", made it in a tissue box, the goats milk didn't go all funky on you, and you got some fine looking bubbles. Id say you're off to a great start. I don't know how much reading you have done, though im kind of assuming a lot based on what you have done as your first batch, but as far as the curing goes the norm seems to be about 4-6 weeks. Yes, as you have heard waiting is the hardest thing to do. This is one reason some people love HP soap so much, it can be used right away.  Good luck on future batches and keep up the great work.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations on a great first batch! I love the creamy color.


----------



## eyebright (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats on your first batch and your firsts of everything in the process of soap-making.


----------

